
How to ensure your tech talent pool is poaching proof - Raj7k
https://www.hackerearth.com/blog/talent-assessment/tech-talent-poaching/
======
ggg2
> Developers are not hired to fill a specific job description

how do you handle that during layoffs, where you must cut a percentage of a
specific project/role to fall within law?

(ps: I am actually fine with the only answer I can see: you forfeit layoffs
legal benefits and call them by what the really are)

